# Probleme beim installieren



## Johannes7146 (2. April 2009)

Beim installieren bekomme folgende fehlermeldung:

```
ThinkpadR61i:/home/johannes/setup/ipwraw-ng# make
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.26-1-686/build M=/home/johannes/setup/ipwraw-ng modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/lib/modules/2.6.26-1-686/build'
make[1]: *** Keine Regel, um »modules« zu erstellen.  Schluss.
make[1]: Leaving directory `/lib/modules/2.6.26-1-686/build'
make: *** [modules] Fehler 2
ThinkpadR61i:/home/johannes/setup/ipwraw-ng#
```

das verzeichnis /lib/modules/2.6.26-1-686/build ist leer.

ich habe bereits danach bei  gesucht. Es hängt wohl mit den Kernel-Quellen quellen zusammen.
Ich habe bereits folgende pakete installiert:
linux-patch-debian-2.6.26
linux-source-2-6-26
linux-headers-2.6.26-1-686
linux-headers-2.6.26-1-686-bigmem
linux-image-2.6.26-1-686

das problem besteht allerdings weiter :-(
jemand ne idee....?


edit: OS: Debian lenny


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. April 2009)

Ich glaub das Paket das Du brauchst ist *linux-tree-2.6.26*.


----------



## Johannes7146 (2. April 2009)

auch das habe ich bereits installiert. :-/


----------



## RedWing (2. April 2009)

Hallo,

zeigt build denn auch auf das Verzeichnis wo deine Kernelsourcen bzw header liegen? Schau dir mal die Ausgabe von 
	
	
	



```
ls -al /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/*
```
 an und überpüfe ob der "build"-Link auch gültig ist.

Gruß,
RedWing


----------

